

Half of Americans approve of NSA program  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/07/nsa-surveillance-poll-94809.html

======
robotico
That's really scary if the survey is to be believed. Especially considering
more than half believe the government is abusing this data and collecting more
than just metadata...

------
Yaa101
The brainless, scared and entitled ones that is...

~~~
robotico
Or those just not paying attention. If one is to believe the survey, this
attitude is more dangerous IMO than the program itself.

